# General beekeeping > Starting out >  Quick question regarding bee care

## beeman1986

I have heard that it is possible to bring a bee back to life by giving it a small amount of honey. Is this true?  :Confused:

----------


## bumblebeehave1978

Honey to the bee, that's you for me. How dead are we talking?

----------


## Jon

You can revive a bee which to all intents and purposes appears to be stone dead by bringing it into the heat, or by cupping your hands around it and blowing to warm it up. It is usually lack of heat rather than starvation which produces your seemingly dead bee.

----------


## gavin

However if it was more dead than that, you'll need magical powers and perhaps a wand.  The kind of powers only forum admin possess.

----------


## Jon

Tis but a short hop to the Norwegian Blue from here!

I know a guy called Eric who can bring dead arguments back to life.

----------


## EmsE

My daughter got a bit of a shock a few weeks ago when she brought a dead bee home 'to study'. After a few minutes in the house it began walking about  :Big Grin: . This prompted the question 'can bees sting when they're dead?'. I think she means properly dead i.e. magic wand required to revive them.

----------


## beeman1986

I get the impression that my fellow bee keepers are not taking my important question seriously.  :Mad: 

My apiary is alive with the sound of honey.

----------


## Neils

I did buy a bee resuscitation kit that allows mouth to trachea resuscitation. You have to be gentle otherwise you risk blowing then up to look like bumble bees!

----------


## Jimbo

Hi EmsE,

The answer to your question is yes. I got a sting from a dead bee but then I was pulling off its right wing! and a sore one at that.

----------


## EmsE

Thanks Jimbo, I'll tell her to be careful- although she keeps saying she wants to get stung  :Confused:  I'm sure she'll grow out of that idea when it actually happens.

----------


## gavin

> I did buy a bee resuscitation kit that allows mouth to trachea resuscitation. You have to be gentle otherwise you risk blowing then up to look like bumble bees!


I need to say that sometimes the best posts just require no response - people just sit back in awe!  Something of the quality we see from Kenny Creed.  Where is Kenny?  But I've recovered now .......  

..... was it one of these?

----------


## POPZ

> I did buy a bee resuscitation kit that allows mouth to trachea resuscitation. You have to be gentle otherwise you risk blowing then up to look like bumble bees!


Nellie/Gavin. I am very concerned at the level of misinformation that is apparent in your posts. May I refer you to the befirstaid course now promoted as one of the SBA's premier courses this year?

----------


## beeman1986

POPZ I believe you have mis-spelled beefirstaid but I appreciate your passion on the subject! Are bees from the Isle of Mull painted in different colours, like the houses of Tobermory/Ballamory?

----------

